# The issue of Cellular phones in the restaurant



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am pretty sure that we have discussed this, but I wanted to revisit this topic as the epedemic of ringing cell phones in the restaurant, movie theatres, and church (I can't believe it) seems to be getting worse! Let me be the first to say that IMHO cell phones should not be allowed to be on in a restaurant unless they have silent notification (vibration). Has anyone had complaints in their restaurant? If so what has been your course of action?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I haven't heard of alot of problems with cell phones in restaurants here, but I have to admit that the funniest thing I ever witnessed was one saturday morning I was having breakfast at McDonalds with my mom, and we each have cell phones, and there was probably eight other people in the restaurant at the time who had cells as well and everybody got at least two or three calls. The funny part of the story is the fact that there was so many people in Mcdonalds with cell phones.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The worst for me is being in church and in the middle of prayer time a cell phone is going off. I mean that is just wrong if you ask me.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Turn them off, no talking on the phone at the table. Anyones mother teach them this???

I hate dining out and having to listen to people chatting loudly.... how about shopping?
"I'm looking at it.......is this......what......WHAT??......No I am not paying that much.......WHAT???... I am at the store NOW.... " 

errrr!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think I have a personal vendeta against cell phone usage which dates back to my first blind date. This girl spent half the night talking on the phone (while we were in a very nice restaurant) with her mother, sister, brother, and a few cousins who all wanted to know how the date was going and if I was a nice Greek boy. Needless to say I couldn't wait for the night to be over, and I never went out with her again.

In all honesty I was actually shocked after the evening that someone would spend that much time on the phone during a first meeting. 

[ 02-08-2001: Message edited by: Nicko ]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I have to reply as a cell phone user.

First of all I never leave a cell phone on at church, weddings, special events, seminars, the theatre, etc. I wouldn't dream of doing so on a date! I think that any of the above is considerably rude.

But at any other time -- the cell phone is on. This is due to my type of business -- in this day of instant gratification, if someone can not reach you for a reservation, they go on to the next. People have a tendancy to call at meal times. My operationis not big enough to have a manned front desk 24/7 beyond myself. So if I want a dinner prepared by someone other than me, or if I want to go to the store, I will be connected. Cell phone drivers need to pull to the side of the road to conduct business!


I am also considerate enough that I leave the table and go to a powder room (if they have one sepate from the stall area or outside to conduct business. I don't stay at the table and disrupt my fellow diners. And yes the volume on the ringer is turned down (my next phone will have vibrating capabilities). I do feel that a manager, FOH person does have the right to ask a loud individual to take their business outside if they do need to take the call.

Just a note from the other side,

Lynne


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

What made people so darn important all of a sudden that they have to be available 24/7?

I think they are lonely and seek validation through their cells.

Sadly this has set a new standard and in business, many employees are expected to be available all the time. Should you have a device that disactivates cell phones in your restaurant, many business people might accuse you of costing them business, or at best they simply won't come back. 

I use my cell as a pager more than anything. I check messages and use it for emergencies only. My privacy, peace and quiet are very important to me. Three highly underrated virtues these days...


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

You know, everyone has brought up some very good points about cell phone usage, alot I'd never have even thought of. I also think that it is extremely rude to use a cell phone in church or in a theatre or at a decent restaurant, but I don't think there's anything wrong with using a cell phone in a fast food joint or a grocery store(but not at the check stand), it really depends on the environment. I hope this isn't getting to far off topic Nicko, I just wanted to get my opinion in.


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

Cell-phones! We hate 'em. It doesn't stop me owning one but I'm the only one who knows the number.
They are banned in our restaurant and this is printed along the bottom of the menu with the smoking prohibition. We have only had one delinquent(?) and as we have no piped music, everyone had to endure it.
Fast food places etc. I think it really depends on the level of background noise. The more there is, the less the call impacts on other people. And that is really the core of the question.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lynne, I'd say you have impeccable cell phone etiquette. Brava! I had a bad experience with a doctor phoning in orders for a patient in a public place where others could hear. That burned me up! What I also can't stand is the number of kids with cell phones. Where do they get the money for these luxuries?? Some of them appear to have phones costing hundreds of dollars. Schools have a dickens of a time getting the kids to leave them at home- or at least in their lockers. I know I'm going to sound like an old fogey, but cell phones seem to me to be an adult privilege, not a right for kids.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

It's really funny to see people walking around the mall (I hate malls!)talking on their phones. Especially the kids--guys with dates who are on the phone. Why do they put up with it?
We have a no-phone rule in our school, but a few parents insist they must have communication with their kids at all times, so ya' know how it goes! Although, that's actually better than having mamma open up the classroom door and just walk right in! That has happened several times to me. 
I'm really enjoying visiting right now--I have a student teacher, so I have lots of free time to bother you guys!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Thanks!

I agree about kids and cells--scary--it's the biggest growing market sector (why we're seeing all the commercials about matching your cell to your hair, car, etc.) I think any parent that buys them and all the covers, etc are crazy!!! And they are horrid about talking at the top of their lungs in a public area.

I will tell you my funny cell phone experience: Boerne (pronounced Bernie) is a little german town North of San Antonio. During the summer, the town's oompa band plays on the village square. Everyone in town comes out, the Wurst Queen leads the kids throughout the square waving their German and American flags...the high school band sells homemade icecream and hotdags (although they wrap their dogs in tortillas, not a bun!) blankets and lawn chairs spread out all over -- it's such small town Americana it's great! Anyhow, my phone was on for whatever reason and I get this guy looking for a reservation. I had the availability and left the square to go find a quieter place to take the reservation and answer questions. Got the credit card, etc., and just as we were about to hang up, the guy asks, "Do you always listen to polka?!" The poor guy! I wanted so badly to have a polka CD playing when he arriveed for his romantic weekend...(but I don't own one!) The "hidden danger of background noise when you are talking on a phone!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Hot dogs in tortillas...my friends in Texas do that frequently...was wondering if it was a regional thing...

Anyway, was watching something about cell phone use in Japan..and they've started putting up these "cell phone scramblers" in public places (symphony halls, theaters, etc.) to stop any incoming/outgoing calls...wonder if that will be the next thing here...or am I behind the times...is that already in use?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I was having lunch with my father in a small restaurant the other day and a couple walked in. Less then 5 minutes after they sat down his phone rang, for the next 15 minutes he talked on the phone, at that point the woman got up and left. I felt like applauding her.


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

I have heard cell phones described as the "cigarettes" of the next decade. Certainly their effect on others is almost as offensive, though perhaps not as unhealthy (and I'm sure that is to be seen). Rude is rude though......stomp on it!!!!

[ 02-10-2001: Message edited by: LoriB ]


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I don't mind that some people do business over their cell phones, and can move around while not losing touch with their customers. 

What bothers me is being sucked into someone's private relationships and conversations--and they have nothing whatever to say! When someone has a loud private conversation in a public place, they are making all the people within listening distance into participants. No, I didn't need to be told that you're calling someone from a cell phone. I also would rather not have known how silly and frivolous you are, too.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I don't especially like cell phones either. But they are here to stay (just like cigarettes, thongs and television sets) so I thought I'd put together a list of positives for you to consider.

#1 It is better to hear one teenager having a loud silly conversation on his cell phone than it is to see a congregation of ten teenagers yammering silly amongst themselves. (Divide and conquer!)

#2 Free entertainment. Come on now, be honest... Aren't we all just a bit voyeuristic? (Hearing other people's conversations makes me feel so much more NORMAL!!)

#3 Isn't it nice to send hubby in the snowstorm to get a movie and still have a say in his selection?

Ok, who's next?


(By the way, about cells in church: these people should be excommunicated!)


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Katherine: Ain't it the truth?! Funny how people think they are so important. It's a mystery.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I do not HATE cell phones. They are just an inanimate object with no tendency towards good or evil. It is the idiots that use these things that I hate. It seems that manners have taken a back seat to convinence, and that drives me nuts. I don't want to listen to someone have a conversation that I am not involved in and only get to hear 1/2 of it. As much as I hate this behavior, the thing I am most concerned about is cell phone use while driving. It has been proven to be dangerous. A friend lost his father to a teenage drive who was busy chatting on her cell phone and didn't see the elderly man crossing the street slowly. She hit him and dragged him 1/2 a block before she realized what had happened. This is not the only case that I have heard, though it is the one that hit closest to home. I watch too many idiots driving, talking on the cell phone and taking notes. Nothing is that important!! Get off the ****ing phone and drive! How did our country survive without pagers, cell phones, answering machines, and ATMs? We survived by showing a little patience.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I wouldn't have a problem if they were banned from use in cars... I like cell phones, but it's just become way too much. Or on the train... why would I want to be hearing someone else's conversation? I realy *don't care!*


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

*OK* So I think we all have it pretty clear about how we feel about cell phones. I guess the issue is how as a restaurant owner or server do you handle a situation with someone using their cell phone in your restaurant. I mean if I was dining and someone was being very loud on a phone I would want the server or GM to go to the table and ask them to stop talking or to at least leave the room.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I think the message should be positive so as to not alienate yur customers. It should promote a pleasant atmosphere, not one where cell phone users are ostracised and segregated. After all, emergencies happen, and they should simply be encouraged to use their phones with consideration for others. 

I propose a sign at the front door that would say something along the lines of 'welcome, unwind, relax, please turn off your mobile phones'. Have a little extra room by your payphones designated for cell phone users, or a sitting area by the washrooms. As much as cell users can be annoying, we cannot not reciprocate with the same disregard for their comfort. Overall, I think this is the more polite option and while it may not reduce cellphone use 100%, users will get the message and turn their phones off.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Crudeau... LOL great idea.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

I was in the library yesterday doing some research, and not one, but two cell phones went off while I was there, and people carried on some nice, folksy conversations..

whatever happened to shhhhhhhh, it's a library.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Deb, that would P--- me right off! There are probably some rules at your library about cells. If you are uncomfortable speaking up, you should report it and have the staff do it. You have rights too!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Nahhh the only thing that may make me go postal is poopie dog across the street who runs free and does his business too many times on our front lawn...now talk about postal...I know that love your neighbor thing but really.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wait a second, the librarians didn't say a word? I would of been all over their case that should clearly not be allowed. 

Have you ever stopped and thought about how we ever existed before cell phones? I mean that really is how people use them. How did people drive to work all those years without be able to keep in touch with anyone. Business still got done, and people still made it to their meetings and family events on time. Of course cellular phones do have their place, and I have peace of mind knowing that if my wife gets stranded she has the phone to call me or a tow truck. 

IMHO cell phones have become to many nothing more than a status symbol.


----------



## elakin (Jan 12, 2001)

one thing i've found that sometimes can work when people are being less than courteous is to show them how what they're doing affects you. i'm an ardent cigarette and cell-phone hater. when people smoke in close proximity to me, i usually let go with a nice wet cough directed straight them....often they move away. it gets them away from me and also serves to remind them that other people are affected by their behavior.

with cell-phones, i've tried a few times to like totally stare at the person if they're having a loud conversation that's disruptive. i stare right at them and act like i'm completely interested by their conversation, so they see i'm listening. usually, they'll give me a dirty look and move to somewhere more private. one time, though, in a restaurant, a guy at the next table was talking loudly and i tried this. he gave me a couple dirty looks and then paused from his conversation to say "excuse, me but i'm trying to talk, here..." unbelievable. 

in my book when someone is rude to me, i try to be ruder back....at least just to make them go away.


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Don't have one. Don't need one. If you can't find me, there is a reason. IT'S BECAUSE I DON'T WANT YOU TO. Besides, the first time I got a sales pitch over a cell phone, I'm afraid I would probably get me a big rifle, strip down naked, climb a high tower, and start gunning down strangers. I got enough problems.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Amen to that Mofo!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Mofo1 you are too hilarious, I am laughing out loud at work and everyone is wondering why after reading your post.

Angelina, I think you are right on the money with your statements and with all technology there is the potential for great good and great evil. The recent trend that cell phone use had taken though is due (I believe) to the media and marketing gurus. It is amazing what we can make ourselves believe just by watching or reading a marketing ad. Is it really cool to have a color coordinated cell phone with you outfit? To me no, but to many others it is the thing. Cell phones have follwed the trend that the marketing experts have set in place. One thing that really gripes me sometimes is that we as a society create a great technology, but set no rules in place for it.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Will all due respect, marketing and advertising is nothing more than the display of a product within an appealing context. By saying that it is the media's fault, we are essentially saying that people are intrinsically weak-minded and are prone to acting on every suggestion. Which you could argue or course, but that's another thread. 

I on the other hand have a bit more faith in humanity than that. That's why I blame the SOBs for their rudeness, not the advertising companies for doing their job. People must take responsability for themselves (and their children). I know it's not a popular thing these days, but believe me, the world would be a much better place if we all did a bit of that.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I agree one hundred percent. We need to think of others and not just ourselves.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I explained my cellular phone views earlier and why one of us almost always has the cell with us--I also told you how we habdle phone calls so as not to cause a problem with neighboring diners. But I want to be the devil's advocate for a minute and throw out some thoughts.

To correct some generalizations that were made: There are a lot of people (besides doctors) that carry cell phones for business use. The reason: people have become so used to instant gratification that they no longer are satisfied with leaving a message and waiting for a call back. How many of you, when trying to reach a rep, reach for the cell number? People are "condemned" to having to wear cell phones or lose business. If I don't answer my phone, I've just lost a reservation. For example, I recently attended a conference(I had my cell phone, but for coutesy's sake, turned it off, checking messages during each break). Every phone call I returned had gone on to call the next Inn on their list and make a reservation--some of these calls I returned within 15 minutes!) And I definitely wasn't the only one attending who had the same problem. Do I have to forfeit business (therefore rent) in order to better myself? have an evening out? 

Again, I think that in order to promote polite cell phone usage (which is not going to lessen), restaurants have to give a little too. As I've said before, I leave the table--but where do I go? The bathroom? I don't think so-hard to conduct business with toilets flushing in the background? The hallway that leads to the kitchen? I personally know better and there are a lot of people out there that don't. Outside? In the pouring rain? to be choked by inconsiderate cigarette smokers by-products? Am I saying a room should be built? not necessarily, although it would be nice to have a quiet place to do what you have to do. But there has to be a place to go--unless society as a whole gives up it's demand for instant response. 

Also, there are a lot of restaurants that don't respect a cell phone users respect for others. I can't tell you how many times I have returned to the table to find the other half of my meal gone, a glass of wine taken off the table...(and my coat might still be on the chair, a check waiting--so I obviously haven't skipped!). If Durant's does such an excellent job, that is wonderful, in the meantimethere is a ton of FOH staff that hasn't a clue.

If I was sitting at my table taking a call, and being loud I do think the manager has the right to ask me to take my call outside or to a quieter location (hopefully there is a place)...

Done playing devil's advocate.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I agree with you. In those situations it is necessity that dictates, not pleasure. I have no problem with people on their cell phones in restaurants if they are curteous and brief. What's the difference if they are talking to their cell or talking to another person? The only reason we notice the difference is the annoying ring of the phone, but that too can be controlled by the user.

I think the real culprits are the people who feel the need to be available 24-7 to their friends and stay on the phone because they think it looks cool. 

Oh and one more thing: kill the Beethoven ringer! Come to think of it, that's the one thing that annoys me more than anything!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i have a fairly common type of cell ph (nokia 3210) and it constantly amuses me to be in a crowded bar full of business men and to sit there and go through the ring samples.

Do you know how funny it is to make 50 odd ppl grab for their mobiles? (too funny).


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Stanfordchic, it was the same in England when I was living there; everyone and their dog had one. It made sense financially, but it's still annoying.. (especially because I couldn't have one.  All the companies were asking me for a one year contract but I was there less than a year...)

I'm surprised at how lenient teachers have become. If I was teaching, I would kick students out of class if their phones rang in the middle of a lecture. When I was in University in the late 80's early 90's, we never had that problem. Now that I'm back in school for cooking, the times have changed and everyone has one in their bag. At least one goes off every class. I just want to shoot these kids!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

I thought a cell phone is a telephone that is used by inmates.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wanted to post the picture but it didn't work, you'll have to go there to see it.
http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/fo...-20010311.html

[ March 14, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Iza that is a great comic, I loved it. Thanks for the post.


----------

